# Absolute best case for air cooling?



## ChrisUlrich

Try to keep it up $225 but I want to replace my Thermaltake LCS case with a case meant for air cooling.  

I really like this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-na&AID=10521304&PID=4169961&SID=jjbyn5kibwt4

But there has to be a better one out there somewhere!  I will probably replace most of the fans with high CFM models.


----------



## MineIQ1701

Cooler Master HAF X by a longshot, It has a 230mm fan in front, a 200mm on hte side, a 200mm on the top (with an option for another one), and a 140mm on the back.


----------



## MineIQ1701

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119225


----------



## voyagerfan99

Antec Lanboy has a negative pressure inside (sucking all air out) and is about $200. I have the Lian-Li pc-k62 myself. It has a front 140mm intake, a rear 120mm exhaust, and two 140mm top exhaust fans. Runs nice and quiet.


----------



## xxmorpheus

haf x is a beast, i have one with all the optional extra fans. its like a wind tunnel in there


----------



## ChrisUlrich

I'm not too worried about the noise the fans make.  I have a 50db fan in my current PC and it's barely noticable!

Where can I find the specs of the stock fans on the HAF X or the Lanboy?  Probably gonna upgrade them asap and really get things going!

What kind of dust does the HAF X create inside?  Because that's the biggest problem with my current case.  It was meant for water cooling so all the dust literally builds up in there.  My video card AND CPU are about 5C hotter than normal because I haven't opened it up and blown all the dust out in a couple months.  I gotta get rid of this thing!

Aside from the looks of the HAF X and Antec Lanboy... why would anyone not go with the HAF X if it really is far superior in air cooling?


----------



## jamesd1981

I like the lanboy too, if it`s in your budget.

http://store.antec.com/Category/LanBoyAir.aspx


----------



## MineIQ1701

The two top 200mm fan slots are little unique, you won't be able to put in any average fan, dust wise I do ok with it, it has some good filters


----------



## Defyantly

even if the lanboy isnt in your budget go to their website and look at their b-stock if you dont mind maybe a couple minor blemishes you can score this case for 77 us which is a steal!!!!  just waitin for my cash flow to start again and thats the first thing im buyin!!


----------



## ChrisUlrich

Defyantly said:


> even if the lanboy isnt in your budget go to their website and look at their b-stock if you dont mind maybe a couple minor blemishes you can score this case for 77 us which is a steal!!!!  just waitin for my cash flow to start again and thats the first thing im buyin!!



How does this case compare to the HAF X then?  I mean, this looks pretty ridiculous to be honest!  Ridiculous in a very good way!  15 fans?  How is the HAF X "better"?

The optional fans, do I have to buy them or do they come stock and I have the option to install them?  

Will everything I have fit into this case no problem?

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/product.aspx?c=1309&ID=1412
That's what I have now except no water cooling, only air.  

Hardware that will be going in is in my signature.  I'm hoping that the swap alone will bring my temps down a bit.  The positive pressure and keeping dust out seems almost unbelievable... no maintenance for dust cleaning?  That sounds freakin awesome!


----------



## ChrisUlrich

Reviews are saying that the Lanboy Air is horse doody and doesn't really work as advertised.  That it can't create positive pressure due to the space in between parts and it really isn't "cooling" compared to just keep dust around.  But I don't really know how that type of pressure wouldn't cool the hardware.


----------



## ChrisUlrich

What do you guys think of the HAF X vs Storm Trooper?


----------



## MineIQ1701

15 fans, holy crap I diddnt think that was possible


----------



## MineIQ1701

I have the HAF X, so I'm biased, but I like it a lOT


----------



## Defyantly

well all your stuff will fit in the lanboy and it only comes with 5 fans. there is a spot in the case if you are using a large/tall cpu cooler you will either have to install low profile fans or none just over the cpu. The positive pressure keeps air flowing constantly into and out of the case. This constantly expells hot air letting the air in your case equalize to the temperature of the room. the constant airflow hinders any dust from settleing. Fifteen fans is a little over kill but watch this video to see neweggs test of stock versus fifteen fans and he also explains the whole cpu/fan problem.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=649kvK9bN6o

i love this case but thats my opinion the haf x is also a phenomenal case so its completely up to your budget and preference.


----------



## ChrisUlrich

The HAF MIGHT have to be the choice due to my PC location.  It's close to a wall and there really is no other option for case placement.  Living situation kind of prohibits that.

I am now torn between the Silverstone FT02 as well!


----------



## Defyantly

if you are limited on spaces such as how the case is oriented? 
the lanboy will allow oyu to put the case perpendicular to to almost hidden behind a monitor and still have access to the 5.25" bays because they can be mounted facing in the three different directions. either the forward or both side of the case facing.


----------



## ChrisUlrich

I think I going to get the Silverstone FT02 and upgrade all 4 fans.  

3 of these
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=224&area=usa

1 of these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185054

I have a feeling this will be my best bet for air cooling on my current setup and my plans for going SLi with my eVGA GTX 570.


----------

